# Tire residue.  No one likes tire Residue!



## Ed Minas (Dec 1, 2017)

I bought some tires that have reflective tape.  No antique bike deserves reflective tape!  I peeled the tape off but now there is some residue.  What suggestions do folks have on removing the residue? 

 Cabers have told me that neither alcohol or “goof off” work.  What does without damaging the tire?    

Would love to hear failures  and success stories.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rollo (Dec 1, 2017)

... I'd try acetone or lacquer thinner with a Q tip ...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 1, 2017)

I just removed some very large and loud tire logos with a wire brush in a Dremel- went quickly and easily.  If there is goop left behind, try a Brillo pad?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 1, 2017)

Ed Minas said:


> I bought some tires that have reflective tape.  No antique bike deserves reflective tape!  I peeled the tape off but now there is some residue.  What suggestions do folks have on removing the residue?
> 
> Cabers have told me that neither alcohol or “goof off” work.  What does without damaging the tire?
> 
> ...




GOO GONE!  MILD CITRIC ACID LIKE LEMON JUICE!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 4, 2017)

This works on every sticky residue I've ever tried it on even on tape on some of my original Delta light boxes without staining or removing the paint on the box . It's cheap and and it works fast and easy


----------

